# Kennys first day out - 2 1/2 days old



## Marnie (Oct 28, 2006)

Here's one of him -







Here's another, you can see his color somewhat and he has leg barrings like his mom -






Here's him and Evie, with little Kizzie peaking around, it almost looks like she's wondering how close she dares go (Ignore the cattle hay and silage in the background, it's not as pretty of a background as green grass -






And here's just one of Kizzie -






I'm sorry, I won't bore you guys with loads of pictures, I'm just wondering what color Kenny will be, if he'll grey out or stay darker? I don't know donkeys well enough to know, he has some grey hairs behind his front knees. But I have to say I think he's darling, all little donkey babys are.

Editted to say, I see Maggie in the background of the last picture, she follows me all over the farm but knows she can't come into the pens, she's a pretty smart little dog!



:

Edited again to ad pictures of Bonnies granddaughter, Mandy. I brought Kenny in after just two hours, the wind came up and I thought he'd had enough outside time. No, they aren't related. Evie is one of the two jennys that I'd gotten from the SOS auction this last spring, his sire is a dark colored jack named Bredwells Diablo. I had gotten another jenny too, Rooster Ridges Gingersnap but she lost her baby jenny about 6 wks ago, because I was stupid. I'll never forgive myself and she still mourns. What color did your donkty grow up to be? The one that was this color as a foal? Here's Mandy and Kenny.






I don't know why Kenny looks so big when being held, he must stretch out as he's only 21.5" tall. He kinda looks like a worm!


----------



## jdomep (Oct 28, 2006)

He looks like my new little girl did when she was born. I love the one of kizzie staring at him



(are they siblings??)


----------



## Beccy (Oct 28, 2006)

They are just so sweet, I would love to hug both of those furry darlings



:


----------



## minimule (Oct 28, 2006)

Both babies are adorable! I like Kenny but I like Kizzie's white spot.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Oct 28, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]They are both adorable!



: I bet they are just as fluffy and soft feeling as they look in the pictures... You are so blessed to have these two little healthy babes!



: Thanks for sharing the pictures!! Shannon



[/SIZE]


----------



## twister (Oct 29, 2006)

:aktion033: Thanks for sharing the beautiful photos, I love donkeys especially the babies



: If I wasn't so far away I would come over right now to cuddle them :bgrin

Yvonne


----------



## qtrrae (Oct 29, 2006)

Marnie,

Kenny is so darn cute!!! I love the picture of Kenzi peeking out at him - won't be long and they will be playing together!

Mandy holding Kenny is just adorable - looks like she has a great big armful of LOVE!!!


----------



## lilfoot (Oct 29, 2006)

2



: Beauties



:

Sandy


----------



## runaway ranch (Oct 29, 2006)

Little Kenny's colors just don't show well in the picture. He has a unusual coloration and legs barring. And he is just adorable!!


----------



## wobynwee (Oct 30, 2006)

Oh, he's ADORABLE. Lucky you! :aktion033:


----------



## Devon (Oct 30, 2006)

AWWW! I hardly visit this board but when i do AWW I think I'll have to invest in a miniature donkey



:


----------



## Shari (Oct 31, 2006)

They are both very cute. For his color... I have no idea. Most of the foals I have seen that are going to be grey dun were grey dun when born. He is a neat color. Right now I would call him black in color.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Oct 31, 2006)

OHHHH Marnie, hes adorable.



: Give those 2 babies of yours a great big (((hug))) from me.



: Cute pictures. I think hes going to be dark, but not a black, if he was going to be balck I dont think you would be able to see his cross or barrings. My zedonk was really dark, like this but lightened up so much after a few months, and he had ALOT of barrings, and my dark bay hinnies were born almost this color, and have barrings you could see, and we thought black..but they all turned out to be dark bays. My gray donks are born a darker gray but lighten up to a normal gray. What color is around his muzzle? Have fun with those babies. Corinne


----------



## Farmhand (Oct 31, 2006)

Very Nice



:



:


----------



## FoRebel (Nov 8, 2006)

Marnie,

The pictures are so adorable! I hope that Kissy will give us babies that are just as cute as yours when we start breeding her! :bgrin The picture of Kenny and Kizzie is too cute!


----------

